# Food grade thread locker



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've replaced the piston in my pre mill with a brass piston, I've used PTFE tape but it's come loose twice, restricting flow.

You can buy loxeal which is food safe and can be undone, and can go to temps of 200°









Loxeal Medium Strength Thread Sealant 10ml M36 Max Thread Size 200 DegC Max Temp.


Buy a Loxeal Medium Strength Thread Sealant 10ml M36 Max Thread Size 200 DegC Max Temp. online from Tameson today. Global fast shipment.




tameson.co.uk





Has anyone else used this?


----------

